

HN Meetup: Beijing - emeltzer

Since the last one was a really good time, we're organizing another Beijing HN meetup, at 8:00PM on Saturday, May 7th. If you'd like to come, drop a line to eric.meltzer@gmail.com, and I'll send over the details about where we're meeting once we know how many people are coming!
======
emeltzer
我们毕竟在北京，我应该加中文介绍：上次HN聚会很好玩了，因此我们一些HN的水车又要聚集起来。时间是这周六（5月7号）晚上8点，地点要等我们统计一些人数再通知大家！
如果你或者你的朋友们感兴趣，请联系：eric.meltzer@gmail.com :)

~~~
turingbook
可惜错过了。下次早点通知啊。

------
PakG1
Hmm, out of curiosity, anyone interested in something similar for Shenzhen.
Wonder if any HNers live here. I think I met one guy online so far. :)

~~~
rxin
I grew up in Shenzhen. Definitely down for something if in town (usually
around christmas or end of summer).

------
NnamdiJr
Whoa, didn't know there was any of HN community in Beijing. Pretty cool. I'm
definitely in!

------
goncha
在上海，无法前往，祝活动成功！

------
klukoff
I'm in!

------
lxd
good, welcome!

